# After Effects Systemvoraussetzung



## liquidbeats (21. Januar 2007)

Nabend,

kurze Frage bzgl. AE und Systemvorraussetzungen. Ab wann meint ihr macht AE sinn, wo läuft es Halbwegs schnell und Stabil? Ich habe momentan ein Inter Core2Duo E6700 und 2GB DDR2 Ram, jedoch meckert dat Programm immer wegen nem Puffer, stürz ab und was weis ich nicht alles.

Gleich vorweg, nein ist kein Crack installiert. Alles Original Adobe Dateien da Demoversion der Aktuellen 7er Version.
Dadurch dass es eine Demoversion ist, sind Plugins von Drittanbietern ebenfalls keine ursache, da ich keine Installiert habe.

Ich werde Langsam aber sicher bekloppt, zumal ich mich mit AE auseinander setzen möchte, aber das Programm immer abstürzt.

Macht es sinn, wegen AE den Ram um ein bis zwei weitere GB-Ram zu erweitern?


Vielen Dank schonmal

Grüße


----------



## chmee (21. Januar 2007)

Ich besitze AE6.5 auf nem Athlon XP2800+ mit 1GB RAM und
es läuft sauber - wenn auch nicht superschnell.

Dein Problem scheint anders gelagert zu sein.. Gibt es denn Widrigkeiten mit anderen
Applikationen ? Was eine GraKa läuft in Deinem Rechner ?

Nebenbei machen mehr als 3GB auf nem XP-System wenig Sinn, da Treiber etc.
in den Bereich über 3GB gespiegelt sind, ergo alles über 3GB das System langsam
macht und nicht angesprochen wird.

mfg chmee


----------



## liquidbeats (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo chmee,



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Dein Problem scheint anders gelagert zu sein.. Gibt es denn Widrigkeiten mit anderen
> Applikationen ? Was eine GraKa läuft in Deinem Rechner ?



Na weitere Probleme habe ich eigentlich keine. Es handelt sich dabei um eine Gigabyte  GeForce 7900 GT mit 256MB Ram. Momentan versuche ich an einer Neuen Komposition zu Basteln. Es könnte möglicherweise sein, dass AE mit dem DivX Codec nicht zurecht kommt. Da schmiert ab und an auch mal Winam, Mediaplayer usw. ab. King of Queens habe ich bspw. als DivX Format vorliegen, und da hängt sich Winamp doch schonmal öffter. Sowohl auf dem Core2Duo als auch auf dem Pentium D System. 

(PS. nebenfrage. Maske erstellen in AE, wie geht das? Ich suche gerade wie blöde )


Danke

Grüße


----------



## chmee (22. Januar 2007)

DivX ist kein sonderlich toller Codec, wenn es ums Arbeiten geht. Und wenn
Du sagst, dass er sich ab und Zu auch beim Abspielen aufhängt, dann solltest
Du mal in dieser Richtung fahnden. zB Codec neu installieren.

Und ? Maske gefunden ? Mal die rechte Maustaste gedrückt ? Ganz Oben ?
Bitte benutze auch die AE-Hilfe, da es verschiedene Möglichkeiten gibt.

mfg chmee


----------

